# Interested in a private dog park/field/wood in Central Scotland?



## So fond of (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi All 
I am the proud guardian of a beautiful deaf rescue fear aggressive double merle collie boy & an equally beautiful but total opposite tall hurly burly Labrador x Innuit Husky girl who loves running very very long distances in a straight line over and through anything if I don't keep my eyeballs peeled! So sometimes our walks can be rather challenging, never boring mind you! On the constant look out for strangers & wayward dogs approaching my boy and keeping an eye on my girls antics, I have been yearning for a space where I can let them run free but stress free, also somewhere I feel safe especially as the days are getting shorter now I now have the chance to so..........
I am aiming to set up a secure dog walking area for paying members only for groups and sole use. Is this something anyone would be actually interested in before I go ahead! I am looking at either fields or woodland so do you have a preference? I also intend in the future to add an indoor arena of 30m x 10m for training & those horrendous weather days. Is there anything else you would especially like in addition or instead of? I would LOVE to hear you thoughts/ wishes/ dreams
Thank you xx


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

A pond would be good to swim in when it's hot 

There are a couple of FB pages that advertise secure dog walking fields


----------



## So fond of (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi Rona
Yes a pond or similar is a definite priority, my girl Holly wouldn't forgive me otherwise as she swims, wallows, paddles in anything she can find 365 days a year :Wideyed
I think I have found the FB pages but the secure fields are few and far between in Scotland unless I have missed some somewhere?

xx


----------

